# planted 3 gallon nano - My first try!



## cajunqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Well, this is my first time posting here and my first time setting up a planted freshwater aquarium. I've done a few saltwater aquariums successfully in the past so I'm hoping this project won't be as difficult. Somehow I have a feeling I'm wrong. 

Here is a rundown of what I have:

3 gallon desk aquarium
3 stage power filter
18 W compact fluorescent with 50/50 14,000 actinic & 7,400 daylight
(lighting came with kit)


For substrate I'm using Seachem Onyx. I would have preferred EcoComplete, but the lfs didn't have any and I was excited to get started and purchased the Onyx instead. I was told to use Spring water by the lfs if I didn't have RO water available. This tank is being placed on my desk at my office. My desk sits near a very large window in our auto showroom. ( lots of light from outside) I have a feeling the little light that came with it will be too much and is designed for saltwater aquariums. Can I make it work or will I have to purchase a new one ( which I'd rather not do, since I already have one). 

Here are some questions that I have. Should I use co2 or go without? I also purchased FloraPride plant fertilizer made by TetraPlant. Again, I would have preferred Flourish but they were out. I have absolutely no idea which plants I will be getting since I'm still doing research on them. I know they will have to be very small maybe dwarf plants of some kind that do well in nano tanks. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

So, that's it so far. I know I've probably made some mistakes already because of my impatience so you can give me a tougue lashing now before I go too far with this. I'm willing to correct any mistakes I've made no matter what. I really want this little guy to look nice.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome Cajunqueen, with a small 3g tank you dont need co2 excel would be fine. You can search the swap forum for great deals on plants, there's always something in there. Good luck, and again Welcome to PT!


----------



## wawawang (Jan 22, 2008)

I suggest changing your bulb. I believe actinic doesnt do anything for fresh that is for marine.


----------



## thelobster (Jun 30, 2007)

^actinic really changes the way plants grow. They tend to be way more bushier....the actinic in my tank really fubared my HC it went from lil tiny leaves to all super bushy big leaves.


----------



## cajunqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Orlando for the welcome. I'm really glad I came upon this site. I always read the articles in my subscription of TFH. I knew my lighting wasn't quite appropriate for this kind of tank so I guess I'll modify it. It looks like the actinics have to go. It's a shame cuz they look so pretty. What about the substrate? Is it ok? 

You know what? I'll try to post some pics of the tank to show you what I've done so far. I know you guys are tired of seeing other people's tanks and answering the same questions over and over but as you can tell from my post, I can be a bit anxious. 

If the lighting is the only problem so far, then I'm doing good! I'm really glad I found the plant list on this site. It is extremely helpful. But now I have to go through all of them and decide which plants to choose.

If anyone has any more suggestions I'd be grateful.


----------



## cajunqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

*Pics for you to see*

Here is the front of the tank


















The side of the tank


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Lookin good so far! Definitely change that bulb though.


----------



## cajunqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Church for the reply. I know its bare but I'm not sure what kind of driftwood or rocks would be best to put in it. I was told that real driftwood would stain the water and certain rocks would raise the ph. Is there a list somewhere that I can go by to judge which ones a safe? Also, which websites are good to order plants?


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I think the general concensus is that the best way to mail order plants is by purchasing them from other hobbyists, here in the Swap N Shop forum. As far as driftwood, if you by a piece of driftwood from an actual aquarium shop, it will probably already have been boiled and "prepped" for aquarium use, and I doubt you'll ever have a problem with leeching tannins. That's mostly for when you are procuring your own driftwood from natural sources. And as far as rocks, stay away from rocks that contain any lime or calcium. The best way to know for sure is to take a sample of the rock, drop some dilute muriatic acid (or vinegar works, too) on it, and if it fizzes, it ain't good.

Petrified wood is always a safe way to go.


----------



## cajunqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Great advice Church! Now I think I have an idea what I want. Tomorrow I go to the lfs for driftwood and rocks.


----------



## cajunqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is one pic of a possible layout. My co-worker helped but I think there are too many rocks for such a small tank. What do you all think? I also have a few pieces of driftwood and some smaller light colored rocks just in case this layout is no good. I really wanted something simple since this is my first project.


----------



## alter40 (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks like its going to be nice once it gets plants and everything in there. I would say there are too many rocks in there though. With the limited space in the tank you will probably want as much room as possible to put your plants in.


----------



## cajunqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Here are some of the other supplies that I am considering. I really like the driftwood piece.


----------



## cajunqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

With just the driftwood.....


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

I really like the first rock layout, but remove the front 3 rocks and the back left one. One rock would be find. You can also add the driftwood in the place of the back left one if you want. Thats just my opinion though. It looks great!


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

use the wood vertically supported by 1 or 3 of your smaller rocks. 
worth a try aye.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

garuf said:


> use the wood vertically supported by 1 or 3 of your smaller rocks.
> worth a try aye.


I agree but use rocks with more texture and all of the same kind and color. don't just lay wood flat and don't center it,also slope the substrate. I would return the florapride and get seachem you don't need fertilizer emediately. Excell or DIY co2 will do but moss and anubias don't need it. . cajunqueen home depot has a full spectrum 6500k replacement bulb for that fixture for about $7 compared to $12 plus shipping online.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Yeah a valid point there Marimo, Sloping the substrate will help no end, especially if you can get quiet a slope on it.

Re: the rocks I agree textured rocks would be better, but since you have those sandstone ones already at disposal they could be used to give you a good idea as to where to go with the scape.


----------



## cajunqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Marimo for the advise on the bulb. I'll go there tomorrow and see what they have. I've decided to do a little of everything thet all of you have suggested. I'm going to slope the gravel and use some of the rocks to raise the driftwood up some. If I raise the driftwood up too much it will stick out of the water so I have to be careful not to slope the substrate too much. 

These are some of the plants that I'm thinking of. I don't plan on using all of them just the ones that are easy to find. I really want some color in my tank not just green. Here's my list:

Foreground:

Ranunculus Inundatus
HC, Hemianthus callitrichoides
Tiger Lotus

Mid-ground:

Downoi
Rotala sp. mini
Cryptocoryne spiralis

Background:

Limnophila aromatica
Water wisteria
Crinum natans

Keep in mind these are not carved in stone. I'm not even sure how big they get. If any of you have any ideas of plants that stay small I would greatly appreciate it. Those above are just some that I love because of their unique beauty and color.


----------



## cajunqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

I think I will go with this layout. It has a few places for fish to hide and it's simple. I am really considering HC for the ground cover. I'll be getting some of my plants this week. Will keep you posted.


----------



## cajunqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

It might help if I actually put the picture in the post huh.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

If I where to do that tank with that hardscape HC would be my first port of call too, I wouldn't add anything else plant's wise just hc. 
If I was pushed Id add E tennelus or blyxxa behind the wood.


----------



## alter40 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think that looks a lot better now then it did! I'm looking forward to seeing how your plants will look in there.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the gravel may be too coarse for HC to take hold (im told thats why mine failed in flourite) but its hard to tell from that pic, which gravel are you using?

if HC doesnt work, try HM (hemianthus micran...something, its common name is pearl weed). its not as annoying to trim as glosso and it doesnt need CO2 if you add flourish excel regularly.


----------



## cajunqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> the gravel may be too coarse for HC to take hold (im told thats why mine failed in flourite) but its hard to tell from that pic, which gravel are you using?
> 
> if HC doesnt work, try HM (hemianthus micran...something, its common name is pearl weed). its not as annoying to trim as glosso and it doesnt need CO2 if you add flourish excel regularly.


 

I'm using Seachem Onyx. It's quite small almost like the size of a pencil eraser maybe smaller.


I've got my new bulb for my light(thanks again Miramo for that tip) and I went to my lfs to get some plants but all three stores didn't have what I was looking for much less have they ever heard of it. (HC, blyxa) So, I will try to find someone on the shop forum here to sell some to me. I can't wait to see what the plants are gonna look like in there.


----------



## cajunqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Actually Marko, now that I'm looking at it in person the gravel is quite small. Smaller than pebbles. I think it will be ok for HC. But, I'm new to this so maybe I'm just hoping it would because I really like the stuff.


----------



## kaifyre (Jul 16, 2007)

You mentioned that you were looking at Tiger Lotus for that tank. DON'T!! I had TL in my 10 gallon and the dern things exploded into something nasty, the roots got so long on it they reached all the way across the tank and were choking my other plants. TL are beautiful, no doubt about that, but they get horrendously big, at least mine did. I finally had to dig it up so the other plants could live!! 
Hope this helps ; ))

--Kai


----------



## cajunqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

kaifyre said:


> You mentioned that you were looking at Tiger Lotus for that tank. DON'T!! I had TL in my 10 gallon and the dern things exploded into something nasty, the roots got so long on it they reached all the way across the tank and were choking my other plants. TL are beautiful, no doubt about that, but they get horrendously big, at least mine did. I finally had to dig it up so the other plants could live!!
> Hope this helps ; ))
> 
> --Kai


 
Kaifyre, thanks so much for the info. I was just moments away from getting one. I guess my first instints are correct. Keep it simple and easy.


----------



## cajunqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok here's a question.. what if I did something simple now and then later (a few months down the road after I gained confidence) I decided to add some more plants; could I add more plants later without disturbing the other ones?


----------



## Dan in Aus (Feb 10, 2008)

It looks really good now i like the placement of the hardscape.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

in reply to your question, yes you could. 
But you will find that with a tank this size if you can keep your plant list down to a minimum and restrict yourself to foreground and midground at a push plants you will find that it will reward you with a great scape.
Use plantgeek's plant profiles as well as tropica's website for more info on suitable plants. 
I personally think you should stick to 1 or 2 plant species HC and HM would look good together as a second option.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

cajunqueen is the new pic with the new bulb? It looks less blue. How do you like the bulb and how much did you pay for it cuz online they are around $20 with shipping. You are not limited to two plants, I have about 6 different plants on my 3.5gal almost the same size as yours, but I have 24watts, pressurized CO2 and I use fertilizers. For starters use 2-4 plants I say HC anubia nana petite on the rock and moss on drift wood and a background stem plant.


----------



## cajunqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Garuf,

Thank you so much for all of your great advice! I will agree that sticking to only 2 species is a good idea. Thanks also for the websites. 

Here is another question...If I have an already established tank can I convert that tank to a planted one without disturbing my inhabitants? The substrate is Aragonite sand; sugar sized(not live). Can I put EcoComplete or another substrate on top? As you can see I'm really getting addicted to this hobbby.


----------



## cajunqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Miramo,

Yea, I know I could use more plants but I'm a little afraid I'll kill them since this is my first time doing a planted tank. I'll start with two and then in a few days if I feel I can put more I will believe me. The bulb costs exactly what you quoted...$7.99. I haven't put it in yet because I'm taking a day off work to take care of my husband's taxes for his business. The water is probably discolored because of the Malaysian drftwood. The instructions with the driftwood said after a couple of water changes it will clear and it won't hurt the inhabitants. I'll send some pics with the new plants and bulb. Hopefully my plants will be in this week.


----------



## kaifyre (Jul 16, 2007)

Might I suggest a crypt of some sort? I know you've got your plants and all, but if you ever decide to change it up a bit crypts look pretty sweet in smaller tanks. 
Just a suggestion!! I like how this is coming along : )

--Kai


----------



## cajunqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, finally got the plants in. The blyxa was out of stock so it was exchanged for Micro Sword. I had no idea how difficult it was going to be to get the plants to stay in the substrate. Boy, was I swearing like a sailor! Anyway, after moving them around numerous times, I think I have the final design like I want it. But, I am always open for suggestions. Just don't make me move it too much... :icon_cry:


Full view:










Front left side:









Front right side:


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

take the heater out you dont need it
tank looks ok the crypts look a bit to big maybne try some echinodorus tennelus


----------

